# (Looking to catalog items that’s on my wishlist)



## Sophie23 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi, I’m looking to catalog items that’s on my wishlist: https://t.co/OIIVhvDitz?amp=1 (so I can buy them again) so I won’t want to catalog the event items & pocket camp items or diy items If you have any of these items that I can catalog please let me know, thank you and stay safe~


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 9, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> Hi, I’m looking to catalog items that’s on my wishlist: https://t.co/OIIVhvDitz?amp=1 (so I can buy them again) so I won’t want to catalog the event items & pocket camp items. If you have any of these items that I can catalog please let me know, thank you and stay safe~


Hi, I have the following DIYs I can give you:

Shell wreath 
wooden chest
wooden low table
wooden simple bed
wooden block bed

Also you can purchase the brick well DIY with nook miles any day. Unlike the fences it is available everyday until you purchase it.

If you are interested in the DIYs I mentioned above, please let me know. I’d prefer to drop them off at your island as mine is totally torn up at the moment with stuff strewn everywhere.

Thanks.


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Jun 9, 2020)

Oooo I see you want some bunny day stuff, that is perfect I want to get rid of mine! I will have a look though your list later because I see other things I can help with :O


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 9, 2020)

Oldtimer said:


> Hi, I have the following DIYs I can give you:
> 
> Shell wreath
> wooden chest
> ...


Okay thanks, I’d like the DIYs please~ 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Snakeisbaby said:


> Oooo I see you want some bunny day stuff, that is perfect I want to get rid of mine! I will have a look though your list later because I see other things I can help with :O


Okay thanks~


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 10, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 10, 2020)

For the items that can be crafted do you prefer the diy or the crafted items?


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 10, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> For the items that can be crafted do you prefer the diy or the crafted items?


 Crafted~


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 10, 2020)

I have two natural garden chairs. You can customize them to the color you want. I also have a wooden block chair that you can customize.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 10, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> I have two natural garden chairs. You can customize them to the color you want. I also have a wooden block chair that you can customize.



yes please


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 10, 2020)

I sent a dm. I’ll be heading to bed soon so hopefully you’re able to come by.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 10, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> I sent a dm. I’ll be heading to bed soon so hopefully you’re able to come by.



okay thanks~


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 10, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 10, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## wilky (Jun 10, 2020)

I have a lot of the items you're looking for, take a look at my catalog and let me know what you havent gotten yet!









						Nook Exchange
					

Organize your Animal Crossing catalog and make wishlists to share with friends!




					nook.exchange


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 10, 2020)

wilky said:


> I have a lot of the items you're looking for, take a look at my catalog and let me know what you havent gotten yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The items I need are on my wishlist~


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## Dufontee (Jun 11, 2020)

Some of the items on your list are available on my island, feel free to post in my thread to visit


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## USN Peter (Jun 11, 2020)

I can give you the following items. Let me know if you still need these!

- Acoustic guitar
- Birdcage
- Birdhouse
- Destinations sign post
- Bathroom sink


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 11, 2020)

USNPete said:


> I can give you the following items. Let me know if you still need these!
> 
> - Acoustic guitar
> - Birdcage
> ...



yeah I still need these~ but I’m busy right now so I’ll be on tomorrow~


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 13, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## Sosisa (Jun 13, 2020)

I have the
Cute floor lamp
Mama bear(think I have multiple colours)
Outdoor air conditioner
Baby panda
Cat grass
Portable record player
Pink rose rug
Inflatable sofa(pink)
Plastic pool
Baby bear(multiple colours)
ACNH Nintendo Switch
Book stands
Cartoonist's set
Pink-crown wall
Tiara hair

BTW you have a lot of items that are made from a diy and I'm not sure you can catalog them
And the stall diy is available at the nook stop


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 13, 2020)

Sosisa said:


> I have the
> Cute floor lamp
> Mama bear(think I have multiple colours)
> Outdoor air conditioner
> ...


no you can’t buy items that are made from a diy Once you catalog them, I just need them diy items. Can I catalog the items you listed please?


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 13, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## Sosisa (Jun 13, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> no you can’t buy items that are made from a diy Once you catalog them, I just need them diy items. Can I catalog the items you listed please?


Sure
Do you have anything from my wishlist by chance?


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 13, 2020)

Sosisa said:


> Sure
> Do you have anything from my wishlist by chance?



I got the mixers


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 13, 2020)

bump~


----------



## pinkpansy (Jun 13, 2020)

i have strawberry chocolate wall and baby panda that you can keep for 200k?


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 13, 2020)

pinkpansy said:


> i have strawberry chocolate wall and baby panda that you can keep for 200k?


Is okay If I just catalog them?


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 14, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 14, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 14, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 15, 2020)

Bump ~


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 15, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 16, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 16, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 16, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 17, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 17, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## ameliajade26 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi, I have quite a lot of your wishlist you can catalog
Mrs flamingo
Baby panda 
Pink apron 
Pink candy machine
Pink climbing wall
Cute diy table
Pink Diner sofa 
White double sofa 
Pink fan 
Poolside bed
Surfboard
Analog kitchen scales
Anthurium plant
Cartoonist set
Brown chessboard 
pink desk mirror
Pink hamster 
Pink lantern 
Pink record player
Rotary phone
Simple kettle
Pink toy box
Retro radiator
Peach stripe rug 
Dress shirt
Flower sweater
Poncho coat
Puffy sleeve blouse
Lace skirt
Lace shorts
Bolero coat
Fashionable royal dress
Frilly dress
Hibiscus muumuu 
Satin dress 
Stripe dress 
White giant ribbon
Moccasin boots
Pom Pom boots 
Vinyl pumps 

I think 40 items?


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 17, 2020)

ameliajade26 said:


> Hi, I have quite a lot of your wishlist you can catalog
> Mrs flamingo
> Baby panda
> Pink apron
> ...


yeah it’s 40 items~


----------



## ameliajade26 (Jun 17, 2020)

MayorSophie23 said:


> yeah it’s 40 items~


Would you be interested in cataloging them?


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 17, 2020)

yes please~ brb


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 17, 2020)

I have the:
-Flowers surfboard
-White tourist telescope
-Beach ball
-Portable radio in pink
-Shell wreath
-Peach two toned tile wall
-Peach stripes rug
-Pink headband
-Pink bunny hood

The following you can keep if you want (for free):
-Doll shirt
-Pink casual chic dress
-Pink magical girl dress
-Cute wall mounted clock
-Pink bear cap
-Pink paw slippers 
-Pink desk mirror


----------

